# 100 Hybrida Wobbler: Angeln wird anders.



## Werbung (4. Dezember 2017)

anzeige​
Aktuell läuft die Kampagne "Angeln wird anders."

Wenn man sich auf der Webseite:

https://ichwilleswissen.com/ 
einträgt hat man die Chance einen von 100 Hybrida Wobblern zu gewinnen. 

Veranstalter ist die Paul Parey Zeitschriftenverlag GmbH.


----------



## Rannebert (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 100 Hybrida Wobbler: Angeln wird anders.*

Ich nehme ja schon gern an den Gewinnspielen hier im Board teil, aber das scheint mir dann doch etwas sehr dreistes Adressen abgreifen für


> ...die Durchführung des Gewinnspieles und *zur Unterbreitung von interessanten Angeboten.
> *(Quelle: Teilnahmebedingungen!)


zu sein.


----------



## Nordan (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 100 Hybrida Wobbler: Angeln wird anders.*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich nehme ja schon gern an den Gewinnspielen hier im Board teil, aber das scheint mir dann doch etwas sehr dreistes Adressen abgreifen für
> zu sein.



Mein Gedanke. ich wollts blos nicht so offen schreiben.

Bis wann werden die Wobbler ausgelost? 1 Woche, 1 Monat, 1 Jahr? Lässt sich auch nichts finden.
Lohnt nicht, um für unbestimmte Zeit zugespamt zu werden....dann lieber einen kaufen.


----------



## Bruno (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 100 Hybrida Wobbler: Angeln wird anders.*



Werbung schrieb:


> anzeige​
> 
> Das Angebot etwas mehr zu spezifizieren, so dass es auch nachvollziehbar ist, wäre viel besser. Meinen beiden Vorrednern gebe ich teilweise auch Recht zu ihrer Meinung. :vik:


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: 100 Hybrida Wobbler: Angeln wird anders.*

Wo sind eigentlich die vielen Gewinner?????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: 100 Hybrida Wobbler: Angeln wird anders.*

Wann ist die Auslosung, habe ich mich auch gefragt und einfach mal angeschrieben. 

Antwort: Die Gewinner werden in den kommenden 2 Wochen benachrichtigt.


----------



## Krautangler (3. April 2018)

*AW: 100 Hybrida Wobbler: Angeln wird anders.*

Hi wie kann Mann sich anmelden???


----------



## u-see fischer (3. April 2018)

*AW: 100 Hybrida Wobbler: Angeln wird anders.*



Krautangler schrieb:


> Hi wie kann Mann sich anmelden???



Garnicht mehr. Da hättest Du früher kommen/fragen müssen.


----------

